# XML per XSD erstellen



## CelikBlek (4. Dez 2006)

Hallo,

kann mir jemand einen Rat geben wie ich aus einer XSD Datei ein XML Document (JDOM) erstellen kann? 
Bislang habe ich es so gemacht:

- Document manuell erzeugt habe 
- einzelnen Elemente reinschaufeln  

Aber das möchte ich gerne umgehen. Ich möchte die einzelnen Elemente später in Java noch weiter bearbeiten (füllen, lesen etc.)

Gruß[/list]


----------



## byte (4. Dez 2006)

Ich glaube, mit JDOM geht das nicht. Du könntest aber JAXB einsetzen, dir damit eine Java-Klassenstruktur mit Binding an die Schematypen generieren lassen und damit dann die XML-Dateien erzeugen.

Ansonsten ist die Generierung von XML-Dateien aus einem Schema ja auch nur bedingt sinnvoll, denn was sollte z.B. bei sowas generiert werden:


```
<xsd:element name="foo" type="Bar" minOccurs="0" maxOccurs="unbounded" />
```

 :?:


----------



## CelikBlek (4. Dez 2006)

Danke erstmal für die Antwort.
Ich möchte eigentlich nur die Grundstruktur vom Dokument haben um halt die Verschachtelungsarbeit zu sparen. Ist klar, nur bedingt sinnvoll. XMLSpy oder diverse andere Tools z. B. tun es ja auch. Wenn es auch nur 
	
	
	
	





```
<foo/>
```
 oder ähnlich ist.


----------

